# Emaciated foster puppy



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Here's my new foster that was owner surrendered to me today. She's a 10 week old Dachshund that this idiot has owned since the week before Christmas and has just now decided she can't take care of her. This little thing feels like she'll break when you pick her up! She has what appears to be a burn on her belly that's blistered up and she (the owner) has no idea how that happened. The vet thinks its a burn and was shocked at her condition. She's full of worms of course because the owner had never heard that puppies can have worms. She actually wrote on the surrender form that her reason for surrendering the puppy was malnutrition! Like she wouldn't be the person responsible for that! I can't tell you how badly I wanted to run over her while she was walking away from my car!
Anyhow, I've never given raw to a foster but considering this little baby's condition I thought I'd give it a try. She ate the whole neck in just a few minutes. She has watery diarrhea so hopefully with a few bony necks it'll firm up. She's remarkably spunky for a baby in her condition so I think she'll be fine after some good groceries. Wish us luck with her!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OHMYGOSH....she breaks my heart!!!
Poor darling!!!!

Donna, THANK YOU for taking care of her!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

donna, you are an unsung hero....bless you for taking this poor child in....most of all, loving her and feeding her so she gets optimum nutrition.....

even if she goes to a home that doesn't feed raw, at least whilst you have her, she will get a chance to recover..


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> donna, you are an unsung hero....bless you for taking this poor child in....most of all, loving her and feeding her so she gets optimum nutrition.....
> 
> even if she goes to a home that doesn't feed raw, at least whilst you have her, she will get a chance to recover..


Yeah I figured she could be switched back to kibble if someone couldn't handle raw feeding but hopefully it'll give her a leg up. I can't wait to bathe her but I figure I'll wait until I'm not seeing water coming out of her anymore or she'll just end up needing another one and she seems so fragile right now I don't want to do too much to her. She weighs about 1-1/2 lbs! The chicken neck looked like it was almost her size!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Aww, that's so sad.. but at least she has you to take care of her now. How people can not realize how to feed a dog correctly??.. People have told me that I need to feed my dog and to that I respond, "I didn't realize I was supposed to!" but I'm kidding, lol!! That's shocking that someone would allow a young pup to get in that condition.

BTW, your cat cracked me up, LOL.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Donna you are a freakin' saint woman!!!! :angel:

Poor sweet little angel. She's in the right hands now and will make a fast recovery I'm sure...keep us posted!!!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Caty M said:


> BTW, your cat cracked me up, LOL.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ The cat is too funny!!!

Poor baby! She'll recover quickly in your hands I'm sure. Keep us posted on her progress...


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor little girl. Her condition is heartbreaking. Please keep us updated on her. Also, I agree, your cat is awesome.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You are kidding me, she got that puppy at 6 weeks old and starved her? A puppy? She's just a skeleton. I have to give the woman the benefit of the doubt, maybe she was in circumstances where she had no control over what happened to the pup, I mean, at least she had a bit of decency to give her up before it was too late. I have to think like this to continue having faith in humanity. 
Thank you Donna, there's no two ways about it, you are an ANGEL. Seriously, you are.

And, your cats made me giggle too, sticking their paws through the crate trying to grab the chicken neck, what characters!

ETA: What's her name?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Omg, poor baby  Could you report the previous owner for neglect? I dont know what I would have done, I hate people sometimes. I'm sure she'll perk up in no time in your care.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, at least the woman gave her up. I try to think that of Snorkels' old owners also. They had a tiny grain of human decency in there somewhere. Even though getting run over wouldn't be THAT bad a thing  But not by you, you'd go to jail.

That little starving wormy pot belly is just so sad, with those ears. 

It sure seems like she took to the chicken neck, no problems figuring that out at all. What an adorable little dog.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

That little pup really does show some spunk-- and a strong will to survive. She has landed in the right place, at the right time.

Thank you for what you do.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

If small little tapeworms end up in the owners food...it wasn't me.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She is a spunky little beast. I was just giving her a little half of a neck before bed and she was running around like an idiot. Babies are so resilient! I hope her hair is thin only due to bad or lack of nutrition. 
And, the previous owner doesn't deserve the benefit of the doubt. She was keeping Ariel, (that's her name) in a milk crate. It's 1 ft X1 ft. I guess when someone told her to get a crate that's what she thought they meant. God help me....
I could probably attempt to get her in trouble for neglect but here in Ga it wouldn't go anywhere. Our animal laws are pitiful at best so all I'd end up doing would be wasting my time and I'd prefer to spend that time with my babies. :smile:
And my cats are funny. Jacoby the neck thief, probably wouldn't even eat it since he will only consume chicken when it's covered in blood and mixed in with heart or liver. But I suppose it seemed like fun to him. And Jaxson, the one that jumped in, is my puppy sitter. He was in the pen with the baby when I went to check on her. He's a real love. I'll post more pictures when she starts putting on weight!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Its been said before but I'll say it again - Donna, you truly are an angel on earth. These dogs are SO lucky to have you in their lives, the ones you foster as well as the ones you keep :wink: you really are inspiring

That poor puppy, breaks my heart, I have never seen a lil pup in such bad condition!! Well, not one that had a home, anyway! How could the owner really have NO idea what they were doing wrong?? Ugh, that's disgusting. But yes, at least she surrendered her to foster care, early enough that this lil gal will have a fighting chance. She really loves that chicken neck!! It's so sweet watching her eat 

And your cats :lol: cat's are such big personalities huh? gotta love them

Really looking forward to seeing how this lil girl recovers with you :biggrin: you're an angel xx


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you so much for rescuing this baby! You're such a wonderful person for devoting your time, emotions, resources, home, etc. to helping this poor puppy, hopefully the owner never gets put in charge of another living creature EVER again! At least she had the common sense to give the poor thing up! Keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna I am so glad that this poor little puppy is with you.
If anybody can nurse her back to health...it's you.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

That is so sad, I can't believe someone could let a puppy get like that! I couldn't believe how tiny she was. . . and all those bones showing jeesh. It's really wonderful of you to take her in and give her what she needs. I will look forward to updates.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sure your tired of hearing it but you are so wonderful for doing this. And I guess I'm not the nicest person cause I wasn't going to give her the benefit of a doubt and would suggest mandatory sterilization as well. :tape2: I'm sorry some people should just not reproduce.

What a cute little thing she is.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Yeah I figured she could be switched back to kibble if someone couldn't handle raw feeding but hopefully it'll give her a leg up. I can't wait to bathe her but I figure I'll wait until I'm not seeing water coming out of her anymore or she'll just end up needing another one and she seems so fragile right now I don't want to do too much to her. She weighs about 1-1/2 lbs! The chicken neck looked like it was almost her size!


that's what malia looked like....when we got her...she was about five weeks old with sarcoptic mange and worms falling out of her behind. 

i can understand not wanting to bathe her....we took warm wet cloths to malia because i had to comb the tiny amounts of hair she had....

the vets were giving her immune boosters and the injection would go in and come out through her skin, she was so frail. 

in a month she will look like a different dog. i hope you can keep her long enough to get her healthy and safe, poor baby. 

btw, malia liked to be swaddled....wonder if this one would.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Ugh people! Poor sweetie, so glad you have it now.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What a spunky little girl! Looks like she will bounce back in no time 

I can't believe someone can be THAT ignorant that they don't see a problem. 

Your cats were pretty funny :biggrin:


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

I would like to thank you also for everything you are doing for this young pup,i was watching the video and feeling all sorts of emotion,then the small furry hand reached in and i said'what the bleep'then noticed it was your cat,i had to laugh.God Bless you...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

OMG, I just read this thread. I don't understand people. What was she thinking? Can someone REALLY be that ignorant about puppy/dog care? So beyond me. A raw diet is what that baby needs, and before long that will be one beautiful puppy! God bless you!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Well I couldn't stand her stink any longer so she did get a bath in the kitchen sink earlier. I had to stand her in the water and let the poop soak off of her because it was so hardened. She's smellin' pretty nice now and is about to have a mid afternoon snack in a minute. 
She is so precious and will hopefully keep doing well on the raw. Her poop is soft serve but better than diarrhea so I'll be happy with that. Hopefully it'll firm up more in the next few days. 
She'll be with me until she's healthy and that might take a month or more so I'll get lots of weiner dog lovin' in the meantime!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

This just breaks my heart - the condition that she was in at 10 weeks old and finding YOU to turn her around! Our anniversary of getting Tiffa is this week and I just can't imagine her being in that sort of condition.


----------

